# John Deere 3203 wont go into gear...



## Compactcd (Aug 22, 2017)

My John Deere 3203 wont go into gear.. it will start up and run in nuteral, but when I put it in low and step on the pedal to drive forward it dies... it won't stay going... why would this happen?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Diesel filter is likely clogged, if safety switches are functional.


----------

